# EMMC wont mount on Mac



## Pithism (Jul 11, 2011)

Hey i have a little problem

my emmc wont mount on my mac. All that mounts is sd card? any ideas on how to fix?


----------



## Pithism (Jul 11, 2011)

nm figured it out if the mod wants to close thread please do.


----------



## John L. Galt (Sep 16, 2011)

Mind telling the folks what you figured out?


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

+!, currently works fine on my MacBook but would like to have fix in my back pocket, just in case.


----------



## Pithism (Jul 11, 2011)

I just had to reformat emmc in recovery.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## Pithism (Jul 11, 2011)

well for some reason it keeps freaking out and wont mount on windows or mac even after i format it will work for a day then wont the next.

i do not get why this is happening? anyone have a clue why this has happened?


----------



## Pithism (Jul 11, 2011)

only reason this doesn't make sense is because i can read and write fine in root explorer but it just doesn't want to mount, and i do not want to constantly upload my stuff to it every time.


----------

